# Wanted Kitten-Plymouth



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

About 2-3 months back a dear friend of mine had to place his kitten to sleep, she was 8 months old and this was his first pet (well his family have always had birds but he's not into birds). He was very distraught and devastated to loose her so young (I can't recall what exactly was wrong with her). He mentioned last night that he really would love another cat but he's a very shy person and really couldn't go to someones home and speak to them etc.

This friend has done so much for me, I would like to surprise him by getting him another friend, a cat. He'd actually love a dog but he still lives at home (he's 22 so quite able to care for the cat himself) and they are allergic, so he's been allowed to have another cat since they saw how much joy it brung him and how he started to become a more confident person.

Must be ready by mid/end of October as I will be off to go see him November 1st. (I see him fairly often)

There's no other animals, the cat will be an indoor cat and there's no children either. The cat will be dearly loved and frequent updates will be given.

Sadly due to my own funds I can not exceed £30 and I am unable to drive to collect so if within plymouth area I can come collect, i'd rather see the cat in it's home.

Female is preferd but gender is not important and please no older than 6 months.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you not seen the kittens on the previous post. They are so sweet.I know they are in wales but i am sure someone can help with the travel arrangments.
There is a ginger and white one called sox and he is so cute.
Go take a look!!:thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Have you not seen the kittens on the previous post. They are so sweet.I know they are in wales but i am sure someone can help with the travel arrangments.
> There is a ginger and white one called sox and he is so cute.
> Go take a look!!:thumbup:


I saw and they are super cute but I can't get a cat now, needs to be end of october ad i'm not sure how long they'd wait


----------

